# Bumble Bee nest removal



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My neighbor has a fruitless mulberry with an active bumble be nest in one of the polarded knuckles. He wants to cut the tree down and is looking for anyone that might have an interest in saving the nest. There appears to be 1 hole that they are going in & out of. Last summer birds lived in the hollow. 

The knob could be cut off the tree, its about 10' tall & I'm sure its heavy.

I'm in Concord, CA. If anyone would like to get them PM or email me.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

Are you sure they are bumble bees?
kirk-o


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Bumblebees are difficult to manage compared to honey bees. Even if someone took the nest, they are not assured of having bumblebees very long. Entire colonies do not typically overwinter; queens begin new colonies each season, and, while some nest sites might be reused, queens may simply find different nest locations.

Having said that, if someone would be willing to take the section with the bumblebees, I think they would be worth saving and keeping.

Bear in mind that smoke tends not to work on bumblebees, and bumblebees can sting repeatedly. Moving nests is not always pleasant.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm reasonably sure, they are large, yellow & black. They also have an attitude with me trying to get closer to look at them.

We are having a very mild winter this year, I thought it was unusual for their colony to be going strong this time of year also. We have only had a couple of freezing night & some of the trees are still holding onto their leaves.

The hole is only an inch or 1 1/2" in diameter, I was thinking it could be screened over at night. Not by me though! Anyway hopefully someone will be interested in giving it a try.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds like bumblebees. I'm surprised they're still going, but if your winter has been mild enough, maybe they'll continue.

Having removed a few, I think your idea of screening at night or early morning might work pretty well. If they were located closer, I would consider giving it a try. At least I'd take a look at their situation. Hopefully someone will be willing to try to take them.


----------

